# Janecito 1. Errare humanum est. 2. Homo sunt



## RomanticBoy

This isn't actually a Romanian query, but it seems to suit this forum best because it is part of a signature on a post (I originally mistakenly thought it was part of Janecito's signature).

I haven't studied Latin for a while, but, assuming that the above is translated as

'1. To err is human. 2. I am a man.'

It should say '2. homo sum', not 'homo sunt'.

'sunt' means 'they are' and 'homo' is the singular noun 'man', so the two do not seem to go together grammatically. 'They are men' would be 'homines sunt'.

I hope that this is helpful. If I have made a mistake, I apologise and look forward to a correction.


----------



## Trisia

Errrr... my Latin's a bit rusty (and that's an understatement). But perhaps the person was joking -- making a mistake on porpoise.


----------



## RomanticBoy

You have been listening to cartoon network again!


----------



## pisolo

RomanticBoy,
you are right, "sunt" = "they are" and "homo" = "man".
Probably you read/listened to it within a longer sentence e.g. "Illa enim tria non homo sunt..."
I hope it helps.


----------



## tigh

Errare humanum est.

Can errare be translated to 'to stray' as in to wander? in which case could this mean roughly  'its human to stray'.

Or is this willful mis interpretation or just misinterpretation

ref: careri, francesco 2007 'walkscapes'


----------



## Cagey

tigh said:


> Errare humanum est.
> 
> Can errare be translated to 'to stray' as in to wander? in which case could this mean roughly  'its human to stray'.
> 
> Or is this willful mis interpretation or just misinterpretation
> 
> ref: careri, francesco 2007 'walkscapes'



Welcome, tigh, to the Forum,

Yes, the Latin _errare _can have both the literal meaning, "to wander" and the transferred meaning "to wander off the true path, to make a mistake."

The Latin word is the same.  The difference in the English involves the interpretive move translators makes when try to find an equivalent in their own language.  As you point out, in English, _stray_ has the same double meaning.  Your translation is fine.


----------

